# Bouton ">>" bloqué, trop enfoncé.



## heresxnell (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle de 10 minutes sur ce site, qui me parait déjà super bien renseigné et callé sur les Apple.

Voilà mon problème, je possède un iPod Nano 5g depuis 3 mois, hors j'me suis rendue compte de quelque chose, alors que je suis très très précautionneuse de ma ptite merveille, rouge en plus, le Red Product édition limitée, le bouton ">>" est plus enfoncé que les autres, et des fois tellement que ça m'empeche de changer de morceau, j'en ai marre, j'ai essayé d'appuyer sur "<<" pour voir si ça compensait, que dalle, je me demande si la garantie pourrait jouer, étant donné que je l'ai acheté il y a maximum 4 mois sur l'Apple Store.  
Aidez moi s'il vous plait ! Je vous en supplie, j'en ai trop marre 
Merci 
Anaëlle


----------



## arbaot (1 Septembre 2010)

4 mois donc sous garantie appel la hotline 

il vont te faire faire des procédures de contrôle 

et si pas de solution

échange standard =>un transporteur te depose un nouveau et reprend l'ancien


----------

